# Hardest thing to do..



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Im sorry to here about your boy Jax. Its so hard to lose a pet.. I dread the day when I have to make that decision! But Im so glad you got a new dog so fast. I think that is what I will honestly do.. Some people think you should wait, but honestly, I think that our Goldens would have wanted us to find another buddy to help fill the void, since they no longer can! 

I have to mention that Braefield was a sister breeder to my Chloes breeder, Gerrets Kennels in Cayuga.. They no longer breed, but Im pretty sure they lived next door to one another, and bred together.. Chloe is the best dog I have ever owned, so I have no doubt that your new little guy will bring you many happy years!!


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Awe I'm sorry for your loss, I have never been able to wait for a long period of time before getting another dog when we lose one, it just isn't the same coming home to an empty house!

Congrats on your new bundle, look forward to seeing pics of Hank!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jax  I can tell that he was loved by a wonderful family. So many of us on here have lost our best friends to cancer and it does not get any easier for us when another succumbs to it. Sending lots of hugs your way!

On the other hand, congratulations on your new puppy  We are looking forward to seeing pics and I do hope that you stick around here so we can watch him grow!

Seeing as your breeder is Braefield, you must live in Ontario? Whereabouts? There is a group of about 20 of us on here who try to get together about once every other month for a golden retriever play date. It would be great to be able to meet you when Hank has all of his shots!


----------



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. My Murphy was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma in July, so I know how hard it is to make that decision. Jax must have sent you Hank to let you know he was ok.

Good luck with your new pup!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. But overjoyed for your new addition. We only get to borrow them for a short time before they're called to a higher duty. But they always seem to have a hand in finding another for us to continue our education about life and love.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Yourstory is so familair. My 12 year old irish Setter started to limp and we thought it was his arthrits. It was gone cancer in his rear leg right at his knee. Like you we mulled the options and decided she he was almost 12 1/2 and had arthrits, amputation, etc was out. We had him exactly 10 weeks to the day before we let him go and even then we could have kept him a little longer, but we knew it had spread to front let and we decided to let him go while he was still able to enjoy life, not let him suffer. We let him go July 9, 1997.

I know many can't get another dog right awy, but I always have. I think this says a lot for the dog just losts. They were so deeply in your life you just can't imagine not having another. Is like eating the potato chips--when one is gone you hve to have another. Good luck with your new puppy and I know Jax is happy that you have another dog in your life.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of your losing your boy Jax. In the end you gave him the greatest gift of all, no more pain and suffering for him. It is never easy but unfortunately comes with all the joys they give us. Here is a link to a website I have found great comfort in in times like this The Star

I am sure he was watching over you in those days following his departure helping you to make the decision to add another to your family, nudging you along to do it. He is waiting at the Bridge for you with a big smile on his face knowing he did good!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sweet Jax sounds like he was a much loved pup and you guys made a difficult and unselfish decision in releasing him from his pain. 

I look forward to hearing more about Hank. 

Big hugs.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost Jax so soon. 10 years is way too young and so unfair. Bless you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Jax....we lost one of our boys last March so know how it feels. We were blessed with 2 more GRs puppies shortly thereafter.....they're wonderful.

I was actually just looking at the Braefield's website last night....they have beautiful dogs.....congratulations on your little Hank......looking forward to seeing some pictures!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your loss of Jax, it is so difficult...glad you are getting another puppy, that will help fill the void, Im srue.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Jax - but happy to hear you've already opened your heart to another golden boy


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the loss pf your much loved Jax. Bless you for making the very hard but brave and unselfish decsion.
Congrats on the new addition. Another journey is just beginning. Hope we can share it with you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of Jax. All too many of us have lost our beloved golden's to cancer of one form or another. I'm also glad you found a new golden. Golden puppies are great healers of broken hearts.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry you lost your beloved Jax, so very hard to say goodbye to our faithful and beloved ones. Hope you new bundle of fluff,brings much love and happiness into your life.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I got Max as soon as Willow's health started to fail. Hopefully she will live until she's 16 years old but if she doesn't, I have Max to hug onto as I cry and cry.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Jax, you ended his pain but sadly yours has now begun. There is never a "right" length of time to wait before thinking of opening your hearts to another golden (or any other dog) but in my opinion you have done the right thing. Little Hank will never replace Jax, but with him you will build memories just as you did with Jax.

Run free now free from pain and sleep softly Jax


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss of Jax. It is so hard to say goodbye and live without them.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and my condolences on your loss of Jax.

We lost our previous golden, a 9 year old, to cancer 1 year ago. We were devastated and I still have a hard time when I think about him...and I do often. 

Getting another dog after losing one can be a difficult thing to do. Some folks can do it right away, some folks can't do it for a long time. There are no right or wrong answers.
We do it as quick as possible. We lost a German Sgepherd in 2000 and had our first golden 3 days later. When Rusty died last year, we made arrangements to get our new girl within a day. 

Hank will never replace Jax. You will fall in love with him, but you will always remember Jax and he will always be close to your heart.

I hope you will stick around and share with us some stories of the life of Jax...we would like to get to know him as you did. I hope you will also stay and share Hank's life with us.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We lost our dear Maggie July 20, 2009 and our Hank bounced into our life on August 12, 2009. He was my birthday gift from our daughter. He has been such a joy and has kept our home from becoming to clean and quiet!

I'm so sorry for your loss, RIP Jax and play hard at the Bridge!

From one Hank to another :wave:


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Jax, it is so hard to lose our beloved furbabies. We lost our 10 yr. old Rusty to hemangio on Oct. 19th and adopted 2 yr. old Dusty 9 days later, we just couldn't stand not having a Golden in the house. Then, on Nov. 16th we lost our 12 1/2 yr. old Yellow Lab to congestive heart failure. We decided to get another Golden and a week later I found 7 yr. old Sammy at a shelter near my office. He was a stray, very thin and had some medical issues so we adopted him right away. Both our boys have brought so much joy back into our home. We miss Rusty and Sadie terribly but know they would have wanted us to give another dog the chance to be loved and cherished as they were. I'm so glad you now have Hank to love and bring joy and happiness back to your home.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Jax. I think he is smiling down on you, glad that your new puppy can take over his duties until you meet again.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Wishing you much peace.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

saying "I'm sorry" never sounds adequate, but those are the only words I know. 

great tribute to Jax giving another pup a good home.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

We all grieve in our on time and our own way. I think it is a lovely tribute to Jax and a testiment to what a wonderful boy he was that you couldn't bear to be alone for very long... Hank won't replace Jax... but he will keep you busy and bring laughter back into your life. And Jax can rest peacefully knowing that you have another golden to watch over you through this difficult time.


----------



## crackerjax (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words. Jax truly was a wonderful family member and he will always be remembered. Just last night, my 7yr old son started crying in bed saying he missed Jax. He wishes we would have kept Jax's body so we could pet him......My wife and I told him it's ok to cry because we all miss him.....

Some of Jax must be rubbing of on Hank because there have been a few times when we look at Hank and see Jax. He already sits up on his rear end with his paws out ready to wrap around our arms. A new best friend in the making.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax*

I am so very sorry to read about Jax. We all share your pain, but you did what was best for him!

I am very glad you have Hank to love and Jax will always be there, too, and you will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.
Sure that Jax is happy for you, as our Gizmo and Munchkin are happy that my Hubby and I now have Smooch and Snobear.


----------

